# Matt Warner



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Went to Matt Warner today with Kevin and we brought a new guy trying to get him on some fish. Fishing was good, on the water at 7, fished until 10:30, landed 32 fish total, lost a lot more, had a blast. Using the ol trusty triple teaser. Also a panther martin, yellow with red dots, red spinner with yellow dots. But the triple was the key.









New guy reeling the first fish









Average size bow


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice!
I talked to some guys that were there last week. They also had some great fishing.
Good thing it's out of the way.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice job looks like a very fun time off the beaten path...good on you guys...nothing like catching fish and having a great time with friends plus them fish cooperated...nothing better than that IMHO.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Way to go sharpshooter25! It sounds like you guys really got into them out there. Looks like you enjoyed some calm water too.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Glad to hear the trip panned out for you, don't lose that tipple teaser ...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice report, glad the fish were cooperating. 

Last time we were there a trillion Mormon Crickets were "marching" around the end of the lake. I was surpried to them up that high.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Nice report, glad the fish were cooperating.
> 
> Last time we were there a trillion Mormon Crickets were "marching" around the end of the lake. I was surpried to them up that high.


I heard somewhere that fishing with/when those crickets are moving through can be quite exciting. I'd like to try it sometime


----------

